# What do I expect for a first timer?



## Littlesturgeon (Oct 3, 2012)

Headed out to central N.Dakota Sunday. Never been west to hunt ducks. Usually hunt big water on Lake Micigan for Sea Ducks. What should I expect for a first time? How is the Migration? Are there birds around? Just want to hear some of your thoughts?


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Probably a few slashed tires and a few decoys stolen. haha just kidding, the migration is pretty good so far and plenty of spots and birds to hunt! Good luck!


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

find water and you will probably find some decent numbers of birds. If not, move 20 miles and the water situation should change.
Corn fields are really dry so try not to drive in them as you may start them and adjoining uncut fields on fire. Could be an expensive trip so I hear!


----------



## Littlesturgeon (Oct 3, 2012)

YIKES!!!!

I better bring some spare tires. LOL. I am pretty excited to experience that out there. Its hard to leave the sea ducks tho... 

Thanks for the info guys. (finally a friendly forum website! :beer:


----------



## widukntz (Oct 10, 2006)

Littlesturgeon, sent you a PM.........................


----------



## swattin leroys (Oct 8, 2012)

Plenty of birds around, If you want mallards look for cut beans and hunt the edges.

Tons of brown ducks and BWT around


----------

